# Look KEO Blade Pedals - Good???



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

I am contemplating switching my pedals from Shimano Dura-Ace to Look pedals. I like the Look KEO Blades with Ti spindle.

What do you guys think of Look pedals? What about the Look KEO Blade? If you guys have any good feedback to provide on these pedals, then please do share.

-or- should I just stick with Shimano??

Thanks!!


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I love my keo blade Ti pedals, I think its one of the easiet look pedals I have tried. So far I have up graded 2 bikes with the blades. I also prefer the 16mn vs the 12. Before I tried the blade I tried the keo 2 max carbon and had a hard time engaging them.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

JimmyORCA said:


> I love my keo blade Ti pedals, I think its one of the easiet look pedals I have tried. So far I have up graded 2 bikes with the blades. I also prefer the 16mn vs the 12. Before I tried the blade I tried the keo 2 max carbon and had a hard time engaging them.


Good to know. I am still using the LOOK KEO 2 Max graphite pedals. Why do you think that the Keo Blade is easier to engage? I am considering switching to the Blade Carbon Ti also. Thanks.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I think from looking at the pedals, the blades seem a little wider up front than the keo 2max.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

JimmyORCA said:


> I think from looking at the pedals, the blades seem a little wider up front than the keo 2max.


Thanks. They cost a pretty penny, so I just wanted to know if there was more to it than just the weight saving. I wonder if the loading mechanism was also different.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Also, the prices varies alot of these, you can find some good deals on Ebay.


----------



## Howard_c (Aug 29, 2010)

Was using the Look Keo 2 Max and wanted to try something else. Having always used Look pedals I was considering the Time I-CLIC. However, after reading on-line about problems associated with the I-CLIC'S and handling a pair at my LBS I opted for the Look Blade with CroMo axle. I also use the 16 retention blade. After my first ride I knew I had made the right choice.


----------



## LiveToRide (Oct 17, 2010)

What do you think of the Look Keo 2 Max (composite) pedals? I currently just have Keo Classics on my bike but I'm thinking of changing.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

JimmyORCA said:


> I think from looking at the pedals, the blades seem a little wider up front than the keo 2max.


I have Look 2 Keo Max Carbon pedals, and while they're great pedals, I do wish they'd remain in place and not spin upside down when I'm not clipped in; it can be a pain to get them into position for clip in after a stop. Anyone have a solution to this (don't mean to hijak this thread).


----------



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all of the info...

Sounds like these might make a good pedal upgrade.

However, what is the difference between the 16 and 12 blade thing?


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

mdutcher said:


> However, what is the difference between the 16 and 12 blade thing?


It seems that the release tension isn't adjustable. So it's the amount of force (Newtons) that is required to get the cleat out. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

deviousalex said:


> It seems that the release tension isn't adjustable. So it's the amount of force (Newtons) that is required to get the cleat out. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Sounds about right. 

I have a pair on my race-only road bike. I've enjoyed them so far.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

The Look Keo Carbon Ti Blade pedals are awesome pedals! For the last 15yrs I've only used Time pedals. But got a really bad experience with their latest design the Iclic (terrible cleat durability). I borrowed a friend's blades for a 60 mile ride; couldn't wait to finish so I can order a pair of my own.


----------



## scubad (Jun 22, 2004)

So, I originally started cycling with the SPD-SL pedals. Ultegra and then Dura-ace. I got itchy about weight and fell in love with the Speedplay design. I loved the speedplay's for their ease of entry.

However, I got tired of the increased problems I had with them. The maintenance didn't bother me too much. I'm somewhat OCD around Maintenance. I had a 3 cleats break in last 12-15 months. One was a spring that broke. The other two were the metal plate cracked by the rear inside screw. Their was supposition that bike fit could have played a role in it. I had a bike fit done by Max Testa and he put a shim on that side.

I then moved to Look and have two pairs of pedals. One the Keo 12 NM blade and the Keo2 Max. Coming from speedplay I like the engagement and I feel more connected to the bike/pedal. The Blade has a nice wide platform and have really enjoyed the feeling. I'm still getting used to the entry. I still have some problems getting the front lined up right. I'm about 90% there with the entry. 

I feel the SPD-SL might have a tad easier entry than Look. But it might be more me than the pedal design. 

Enjoy the Looks. I'm not changing. I might like the 16NM version for racing with sprints, but have been extremely happy and have had no problems with the 12NM version.

Enjoy and sorry for the long post.

ScubaD


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

mdutcher said:


> Thanks for all of the info...
> 
> *Sounds like these might make a good pedal upgrade.*
> However, what is the difference between the 16 and 12 blade thing?


Not when you're starting with Dura Ace. If you happen to like them more or your DA's are old and/or beat up yeah but otherwise I wouldn't call it an upgrade.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I really like the Blades as well. Bought the cro-moly axle version for $177 new on eBay. They are very positive to click in and out. Sort of like Dura-Ace, You know when you are in and out. I like the all around width which is especially important to me with size 49 wide feet. The Blades are really easy to get into. They have a big "lip" on the front that i can get my cleat into easily without really thinking about it. The release point is further out than others but not really noticeable after a few rides. 
I don't care for the float of the red cleats. It's too loosey goosey. I much prefer the Time iClics for better designed float. I may use the grey cleats and see how I like those. I was thinking I would switch to Blades from the iClics but right now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

SBH1973 said:


> I have Look 2 Keo Max Carbon pedals, and while they're great pedals, I do wish they'd remain in place and not spin upside down when I'm not clipped in; it can be a pain to get them into position for clip in after a stop. Anyone have a solution to this (don't mean to hijak this thread).


You need to replace the spindles. Mine did this and I told my LBS where I bought them. They got me the replacement spindles under warranty. I had read someplace on-line that there was an issue with sticky seals on the Carbons. They initially told me to ride them for 400 miles to see if they would loosen up but they never did so I just swapped them. New spindles and the pedals are perfect.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I used Looks since they 1st became available. They only had 1 model then, the Delta. I had a pair that had about 60,000 miles. I bent a spindle in a crash. Aside from that, after 60,000 miles the pedals were in perfect condition. I now have Keos on all my bikes. I have Classic on 2 bikes & Sprints on the other. They've all got about 8-10,000 miles with no issues what-so-ever. I thing it's unfortunate that pedal manufacturers keep building new models, some of which aren't compatible with the older models. I seriously doubt the new models represent any quantum leap in performance or endurance over the old ones. It's just a way for them to make more $$.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I had the white Looks in 1984.

Over the years they weigh less, have a lower stack height, are less complicated, more reliable and introduced float in varying degrees.

The Blade is a far cry from the original Looks.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

darwinosx said:


> I had the white Looks in 1984.
> 
> Over the years they weigh less, have a lower stack height, are less complicated, more reliable and introduced introduced float in varying degrees.
> 
> The Blade is a far cry from the original Looks.


True, but is it any kind of quantum leap over the regular, plain vanilla Keos?


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

It's certainly enough for me. The steel plate, wider pedal, and more positive click in and out minus the squeak are well worth it.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

darwinosx said:


> I really like the Blades as well. Bought the cro-moly axle version for $177 new on eBay. They are very positive to click in and out. Sort of like Dura-Ace, You know when you are in and out. I like the all around width which is especially important to me with size 49 wide feet. The Blades are really easy to get into. They have a big "lip" on the front that i can get my cleat into easily without really thinking about it. The release point is further out than others but not really noticeable after a few rides.
> I don't care for the float of the red cleats. It's too loosey goosey. I much prefer the Time iClics for better designed float. I may use the grey cleats and see how I like those. I was thinking I would switch to Blades from the iClics but right now I'm not so sure.


I had a really good bike fit session today at Bicycle Ranch in Scottsdale, Az and used the gray cleats. I am permanently going to the Keo Blades. Really like the Time iClics but like the Blades a little more.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Not when you're starting with Dura Ace. If you happen to like them more or your DA's are old and/or beat up yeah but otherwise I wouldn't call it an upgrade.


Hard to say much bad about the DA but I think the Looks are a little easier to get into due to the more pronounced lip in the front and the DA are pretty slippery if you hit them wrong.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

I decided to go with Keo Blade Ti 16Nm pedals for my new bike build, it was down to the 7900s or these. I was happy with my previous Look pedals so the Blades got the nod. I also have my current pedals tightened all of the way down so I went with the 16Nm vs the 12Nm. Now if the snow would just melt quickly so I could try them out.

I show the total weight with cleats, screws and washers for the pair = 260g. I've seen a standard specification online of 258g/pair, so maybe my scale reads a tad high?


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

One of my Keo blade have some play, if you grab 2 corners and wiggle it.
I did some research and it seems most Keo have or will develop some play.
It probably doesn't affect performance since I use grey cleats and they rotate > 0.5mm wiggle. But still for the price I expect a little better. If it gets worse I am thinking of sending it in for warranty.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't like Shimano for much of anything really, but I love their pedals. Looks have always felt "slippery" to me. SPD-SLs have a positive engagement, a huge platform, and have always worked well. I also have Time i-clics and love them as well. Just couldn't get into the Looks I tried (Keo Carbon).


----------



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

Lu-Max said:


> I decided to go with Keo Blade Ti 16Nm pedals for my new bike build, it was down to the 7900s or these. I was happy with my previous Look pedals so the Blades got the nod. I also have my current pedals tightened all of the way down so I went with the 16Nm vs the 12Nm. Now if the snow would just melt quickly so I could try them out.
> 
> I show the total weight with cleats, screws and washers for the pair = 260g. I've seen a standard specification online of 258g/pair, so maybe my scale reads a tad high?


I too decided to make the switch from my Shimano pedals. I have a few rides on the Look pedals and they seem to be pretty nice.

I ended up getting the Keo Blade 16 newton for my primary bike and a set of Look Classics for my secondary bike.

I too am waiting for the weather to turn now so that I can ride my bikes outside. Too much snow here as we got hammered in the KC area this last week. Ugh!


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

To any of the OWNERS browsing this thread: 

I used my barehands to install these pedals (I KNOW, that was dangerous, but it was for a 13km ride only and I was so excited to try them out) and now I want to transfer them to my other bike - which tool did everyone use? A long nose plier? 

I've always used a small adjustable wrench to install my Shimano pedals because it can fit in the "gap", but with these pedals that gap is so little even a small wrench won't fit. How the hell did everyone take it out?

I may be overthinking this but ehhh..thats about 1cm> for anyone to work on.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Use a proper size Allen wrench and insert through the back of the pedal mount hole in the crank arm. Should be an 8mm.

*edit*

I just double-checked, the pedal spindle takes a 6mm Allen wrench not an 8mm.

Oh, and don't forget that the left pedal has non-standard threads; so with the left pedal it's "righty-loosey".


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

B05 said:


> To any of the OWNERS browsing this thread:
> 
> I used my barehands to install these pedals (I KNOW, that was dangerous, but it was for a 13km ride only and I was so excited to try them out) and now I want to transfer them to my other bike - which tool did everyone use? *A long nose plier?*
> 
> ...



Wow.
Pliers? Adjustable wrenches? Really?

Shimanos use a mystical tool called a pedal wrench. They're rare...found only at every bike shop on the planet for $10-$30.

Look pedals use an allen wrench/hex key. You really didn't notice the hex socket on the pedal spindle?


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

Lu-Max said:


> Use a proper size Allen wrench and insert through the back of the pedal mount hole in the crank arm. Should be an 8mm.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> ...


Thank you

Yes, I know the directions.

before platypus gets a heart attack: yes, I have use a small adjustable wrench for my Shimano pedals. 










That's where I use it. 

I cannot use that area or part on the Looks. I have already explained on how I installed it.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

B05 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Yes, I know the directions.
> 
> ...


No, you cannot use that are to install LOOKs. Because you have to use an allen key on the spindle. I know it will go against everything you believe in to use the proper tool, but you have little choice.


----------

